# Anyone else testing 27th December???



## danim80 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all

Just wondered if anyone else out there was testing on or around 27th December?  I had EC last Monday when they retrieved 8 eggs of which 3 fertilised and 2 good ones were put back in ET on Thursday (one 5 cells, one 8 cells).  I have to do the HPT on Monday 27th and is really hard to not think about it as it really could make an incredible end to the year and our journey or a bad end to an already emotional and hard year.

D x


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi danim80,

i'm due to test on the 29th,they collected 5 eggs,then the embriologist rang on the tuesday and said none had fertalized,but would check again at 12.30.well we got a phone call at 1.30pm,and one had taken and was on track,very emotional time for me and dh,so had 1 7 cell grade 2 embie put back on thursday the 16th,all i keep doing is googling what stage it would be at now,i am driving myself crazy lol,i can't think of anything else......

i hopoe its a BFP for you hun    

love nik23 xx


----------



## danim80 (Nov 28, 2010)

Heya nik23,

Hope a BFP is there for you too - as they say, and everyone keeps telling me, you only need one for it to work so have everything crossed.

Is hard not to think about anything else - especially as am snowed in and getting cabin fever! - but am just trying to keep myself busy. Let me know how it goes for you!!

D x


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, 
Just joined this site for some help during my 2ww. 

Due to test Boxing Day if the dreaded monthly dosent come 1st 
I have had FET Nov10 with   So thout give it another shot this month with my last embryo. Dont feel hopefull as they said it hadnt developed aswell as they would of liked, it only had 5 cells  & can feel the monthly's are on the way ^tantr ^


goodluck^


----------



## efarrell (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all, I am due to test on the 29th, Although I have support from my DH, family and friends it still feels like such a lonely thing to go through and reading that you are all testing round about the same time as me is very comforting.
This is the 3rd time now I have done this 2ww and it doesn't seem to get any easier. I have got millions of questions running through my mind and I am to scared to do anything incase I do something to stop it from working. I feel the more 'offical' information I read the negative I feel about the whole process but one thing that does keep me going is knowing that one day I will get a    instead of another  and reading other peoples post on here.
I would just like to finish by giving my thanks and best wishes to everyone that is on their 2ww and testing soon. xx


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi efarrell and davies184,

welcome,i think the two week wait is the worst part of the whole process,everyday i'm imaging what it would be doing,mad hey   

Davies184 a 5 cell embryo is good,don't feel down,i have got everything crossed for you hun xxx

wishing you all a huge BFP and lots of   

love nik 23 xx


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi All,Hope you all feeling positive?

Thank you Nik23 for your lovely message, It nice to hear from people who know what we are going through, You defo correct in saying the 2ww drives you  
I cant help feeling every twinge,& thinking is that a good sign or is it normal monthly coming along, Think we are just sooooo tuned into our body's at the moment that we feel things that we wouldn't normal?
How are you all feeling anyway?
Best of luck everyone on 2ww!!!!! 
X


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi Davies184,

your right about feeling every twinge and wondering if thats the embryo implanting ect ect   

I'm ok,just trying not to think about it,but finding that difficult when its the only thing i think about lol,just want the next week to fly by so i know one way or the other,how you finding things?? 

nik23 xx


----------



## daisyhayes (Oct 15, 2010)

Hiya Im also testing on 29th 
Good luck to everyone testing soon x x x


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya - I'm due to test on 26th but am stalling it a bit because of christmas - possibly 27th or 28th.  I had 2 x day 3s transferred on 15/12.  One was a 7 cell grade 2 and the other was an 8 cell grade 2/3


Wishing everyone lots of luck for the coming week and a bit


Livertypickle x


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

HI,
My 2ww is over i came on today, Totally gutted   Still have to do pregnancy test 26th, but it is definitely a period as i had all the signs i was coming on.
Wishing every1 else testing the best of luck & i hope to hear some BFP .
X


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Davies184 - it really sucks.  Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle


Livertypickle x


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi Davies184,

Totally gutted for,sending you lots of hugs    hun,hope it doesn't ruin your christmas 

love nik23 xxxx


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Davies184
Really sorry to hear that. It's such a rollercoaster and the low are really low....


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi ladies,

hope you all had a nice christmas,well sadly its a BFN for me,very fed up today but going to have my next go asap,as i have a low amh level so time isn't on my side   

love nik23 xx


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi nik23,
I haven't really been on Since getting BFN.
So sorry you didn't get the result you we're wishing for  , I was so upset & feeling it is never going to happen! feeling better now & giving the hospital a ring tomorrow to see when i can start my 2nd cycle?
Fingers crossed next cycle we both get our  ^BFP
Enjoy new year & lets hope 2011 will be our year.


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi Davies184

Thats how i'm feeling today hun,was determined i wasn't going to get upset but couldn't help it   , 
but i am going to ring the clinic wednesday as just want to get started asap,we will get our BFP next time hun,i will pray for us both,sending you lots off   

take care hun 

love nik23 xxx


----------



## efarrell (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all so sorry to hear about the BFN's. I have been thinking of you all and wondering how things have been going. I am due to test tomorrow but thanks to AF who reared her ugly head yesterday I dont have to know. Theres another 2 angels in heaven looking down on my now and I hope they are praying for the next cycle to work. We only have 3 frosties left after that I dont know what i would do if they dont except me. I am calling the hospital tomorrow to start again ASAP and I have so many questions for them now. Best of luck everyone for your next ET and hears hoping 2011 is more productive then 2010. x


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

HI,
So gutted for you Efarrell, hope you don't have to wait to long for next FET & you get a BFP next time!
Goodluck to Daisyhayes tommorrow,will be thinking of you.
 to liverypickle excellent news!
X


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya


so sorry to see all the BFNs on here the last few days: nik, Davies - I really hope that you get your lucky break soon x


I have had a BFP but not sure whether it is progressing - the line on the pregnancy tests I have been doing religiously every morning are not darkening and the symptoms are fading.  But I am grateful for a glimmer of hope.  My last BFP was a premalignant cancer so I am a bit messed up in the head right now -; my husband has described it as 'going 1-0 up in the first 10 minutes; but not knowing what the rest of the game holds'


Sending everyone lots of love


Livertypickle x


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Livertypickle,

That sounds awful, i sure your head is all over the place at the moment.Like you say there is a glimmer of hope there,so hold on to that thought.
I really hope your pregnancy develops into a beautiful baby,I'm sure it will!
What did the hospital say? Hope you don't have to wait to long to find out what is going on?
Best of luck.


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Daisyhayes
Lots of luck! Hope it's lovely news for you....  

Hi Livertypickle
Really hope it works out for you!  

Sorry to hear you have had bad news like me, efarrell and nik23

Thinking of you all x


----------

